# Vintage Bianchi picture thread



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Lets see those Celeste beauties!


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's my 1989 Bianchi Grizzly. Bought from the original owner. I replaced the housing and cleaned & greased the bearings. Rides nice and shifts great. Although there is a shudder like mother from the stock araya rims. Shimano Deore II SLR throughout.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

That is gorgeous!!! I was looking at one that was almost identical, too bad it was just a little too big or I would have bought it.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Did not have any pics of it "in the wild" and it is not a purist build but dear lord does it ever ride nice. I also have a Superfly and an Atom Bomb that I am going to slap on it at some point, just wanting to get them both cleaned up a bit before I try them out.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I apologize for the random parts selection, it's a go-er not a show-er. 

Just my luck, last month I found a small crack above the non drive side bottom bracket. They say titanium is durable... At least it's repairable. Some celeste has to be sacrificed for the greater good.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

That makes me super sad to hear that yours started cracking. I absolutely love that frame.  

You getting it fixed I hope?


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Not a mtb but this is as vintage as it gets. 1940's Bianchi.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

It looks like those pics were stolen off the web? Would that happen to be your bike? If so, how is it shifting that thing? I've always loved that incarnation of the rear derailleur... Awesome Bianchi, and definitely qualifies as VRC.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

That's gorgeous-Early Tulio Campagnolo tech!


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Not mine but it was on eBay a few weeks ago. It's beautiful! It sold for $4000 or so. I had to save photos of it.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

The long gone and awesome Scott Taylor, mechanic for the Bianchi/martini racing team in the late 90', hell of a guy, incredible boss and a great friend too, we work on tons of Bianchi's at the shop (south san francisco, Ca) including a bunch of their race bikes, plus deal with "Pat la belle" many times (the Bianchi rep for the area)


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Not sure what happened to my original pics I posted of my 1989 Grizzly so here they are again.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Back by popular demand is the 1940's vintage Bianchi. Here's all the photos I have. It really is a work of art.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

The rest...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

A big fan of the celeste color and of Bianchi mountain bikes, but yours needs knobby. Just saying...


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol! That's what I said, it now sports Conti Traffic knobby tires.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

HAGASAN said:


> Back by popular demand is the 1940's vintage Bianchi. Here's all the photos I have. It really is a work of art.


Lord have mercy, ain't that nice :thumbsup:

What's hanging under the seat?


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> What's hanging under the seat?


A cork, for in case you tend to lose your sh!t trying to shift that while riding...


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

I had this bike in the mid-late 80's. I loved my Grizzley! I rode the sh!t out of it. I remember riding in Southern Mass and going over my bars; my bike went end-over-end down a large hill. I later brought it with me to Spain, but the chainstay broke. I still have a bunch of the parts!


----------



## fjforrest (Jan 2, 2014)

Here you go


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

fjforrest - HAHAHAHAHA, look up a little bit earlier in the thread and you will see the Super Grizzly I was telling you about over text yesterday!!!! Small world!!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*Non Celeste Bianchi*

It's a Bianachi, it's not celeste, It's old but at least it's mine...

...1961 all original* Bianchi Specialissima, in copper red

*The original owner swapped out the brakes for Super 68s and I glued up new tubulars

Highlights include second generation 151 crankset, cable stop front derailleur, integrated headset, Record 3/16th Con Sfere bottom bracket, original color matching brake cable housing....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That is one sweet bike. a 56?


lewisfoto said:


> It's a Bianachi, it's not celeste, It's old but at least it's mine...
> 
> ...1961 all original* Bianchi Specialissima, in copper red
> 
> ...


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

That Cambrio Corsa shifting is fascinating - never knew something like that existed.


----------



## Rock-o-holic (Oct 5, 2011)

My late 80's Grizzly.

Served as my 1st cyclocross rig. Once in awhile I 'll rip around the neighborhood on it....currently living a life of retirement on my garage wall. Vintage Suntour command (butterfly) shifters.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*2002 Grizzly*

Sorry definitely not vintage, but just built it up and realized the frame is too small, 17.5. Anyone have an 18.5 or 19.5 of any pre 2002 Grizzly that's too big for them and would like to trade?


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

First ride on the Grizzly this year and it rides and shifts like butter. Love this bike! All the work paid off. Lots of polishing and tuning. Next is relacing the times with fresh shiny spokes.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Converted the Grizzly to dirt drop duty.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Picked up this this mint Grizzly. It is original in every way.


__
https://flic.kr/p/nnfNCe


----------

